# GMT today..



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Love this piece of steel! ❤


----------



## jimbizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

That's a great looking watch


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

100%Bad Ass:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> 100%Bad Ass:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks! 

Skickat från min LG-H870 via Tapatalk


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Trying it on a shark mesh today..


----------



## Briam. (Aug 10, 2017)

That`s an amazing watch.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

I had a yellow GMT and sold it. It's been 6 months and I'm still regretting it.


----------



## billybob1 (May 15, 2010)

How is the fit and finish?


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

GMT is also a good choice ...


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

I really like the look of the mesh with this piece!


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks guys! Now on black rubber for a rainy Saturday..









Skickat från min LG-H870 via Tapatalk


----------



## Rondolizer (Nov 23, 2016)

billybob1 said:


> How is the fit and finish?


I believe the fit and finish is very good. It's the most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned. On the wrist it runs like a high end quartz watch! 

Skickat från min LG-H870 via Tapatalk


----------

